# Trypophobia



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone else have this?

It's a fear of holes. A fear of holes with something in it in a symetrical order. Most common when in flesh.

I'm not gonna post pictures because it just itches, shivers and gives me goose bumps all over my body.
I just had a tooth pulled in the back of my mouth and it sucks. Not only the pain which is 'ok' but the fact that it's this Goddamn Hole.
It's worse with them symetrical holes though...

May I warm those who have this that there's a chance that some people will troll this thread with posting trypophobic pictures/videos. 
May I ask those trolls to *NOT* do that?


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

So does whack-a-mole freak you out?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Nope. Holes in flesh with these things in it. There's this flower seed pod that has this. And other pics that have this in human flesh...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Can I post something and you tell me if this counts? This thing makes me nautious when I look at it.

Edited: Sry didn't read the part about not posting links to pics.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Can I post something and you tell me if this counts? This thing makes me nautious when I look at it.
> 
> Edited: Sry didn't read the part about not posting links to pics.


Just google 'trypophobia' =)
I can look at them but not without getting all itchy and goosebumpy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah I've seen that before, I wouldn't say my reaction is really phobic? Not sure, it doesn't scare me or create anxiety. It disgusts me, and makes my skin crawl, kind of makes me want to rip something up.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

yep, in real life setting a beehive with bees in it, a minced meat machine, and a slotted spoon with ants crawling on it make me feel uncomfortable.

but the google images are on another level though, they provoke the same uneasiness like when I see nasty insects.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> yep, in real life setting a beehive with bees in it, a minced meat machine, and a slotted spoon with ants crawling on it make me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> but the google images are on another level though, they provoke the same uneasiness like when I see nasty insects.


Yeah you know, I can't say I've ever experienced being anything more than slightly uneasy with it in real life; both occasions were when I was a child. Once with a chocolate bar with bubbles in, the other time with a crumpet... Never been bothered about either really since childhood, but when I google stuff linked to this it makes me really, really, disturbed/disgusted/freaked out. >.<


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Never heard of that phobia until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> yeah I've seen that before, I wouldn't say my reaction is really phobic? Not sure, it doesn't scare me or create anxiety. It disgusts me, and makes my skin crawl, kind of makes me want to rip something up.


I can't get myself to look em up lol
Last time I did that, my mind made it's own images and had those flashing through my mind for almost an hour... All that while I was trying to sleep so I was all itchy and stuff.

I heard about that skin crawling. Eversince I heard that song of Linkin Park (Crawling In My Skin) I'm wondering what that means ^^


----------



## robbo100bike (Oct 5, 2012)

i have always had this dislike of certain repetive patterns and stuff with holes in especially skin literally makes my skin crawl and feel sick. The Dove advert particulary freaks me out. I was just sat at my desk and a pattern caught my eye which triggered a reaction. So i googled phobias and came across the word Trypophobia. there were some images the honeycomb and coral were uncomfortable. Then there were pics of holes in skin with stones or something. Made me really feel ill, shivers down the spine, hairs on the back of neck stood up. Heart even started to quicken. 

Fricking weird!!


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I was curious about this so I googled it and it freaked me out so much I had to lie down! I felt sick, my heart raced (It's still going after 10 mins!), my hands and feet are buzzing, and I'm still shaking. That was a really horrible way to find out you're trypophobic, lol. :afr


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Pul5ar said:


> I was curious about this so I googled it and it freaked me out so much I had to lie down! I felt sick, my heart raced (It's still going after 10 mins!), my hands and feet are buzzing, and I'm still shaking. That was a really horrible way to find out you're trypophobic, lol. :afr


lol yeah it's a weird and disturbing thing ^^


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Hm, i googled trypophobia and saw some images. While they are not pleasant, i would not say they made me feel anything.

Also i wonder if suffering from trypophobia has any relation to being uncomfortable with the natural holes we all have in our bodies (women more so than men). In that case i could see a relation to sexual anxiety.

While it may well go over this, in a fear of repetitive patterns in flesh, it does seem at least possible that it has a sexual meaning as well.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I had to scroll through this thread very slowly. I was so sure someone was going to post a picture. *shivers* 

Googling this was a terrible decision.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I googled it too, just out of curiosity, and now I can't get these images out my mind! I'm not usually bothered by "holes", but anything visually related to organs, blood and the inside of bodies tend to disturb and disgust me. The images I saw on google remind me of childhood nightmares...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I watched a video on youtube about it and it kinda gave me the chills.


----------



## zoezozotte (May 4, 2014)

There was an image of a strawberry without seeds on facebook and a comment said "you have trypophobia. don't google it." so of course I googled it and it was a horrible mistake my skin is crawing and feels itchy and I just can't get this images out of my mind  I have never been disturbed by holes before but all the ones with the lotus seeds on the skin are soooo groooossssss !! Why would people want to give someone a phobia ? I don't get it how is this amusing ????


----------



## Lluvia (Jan 25, 2014)

zoezozotte said:


> There was an image of a strawberry without seeds on facebook and a comment said "you have trypophobia. don't google it." so of course I googled it and it was a horrible mistake my skin is crawing and feels itchy and I just can't get this images out of my mind  I have never been disturbed by holes before but all the ones with the lotus seeds on the skin are soooo groooossssss !! Why would people want to give someone a phobia ? I don't get it how is this amusing ????


I am told by the one who gave me mine.. that no one can give you a phobia. you already have it. now you just have a name for it. I tend to agree with this. I wrote a blog recently about finding the root cause for mine. but it still doesn't help. 
which ties into the person (and I am sorry I didn't select quote for the person above about "how do you get the images out of your head?" it takes a long time for me after I have an episode.


----------



## 1234scholesy56789 (Jul 22, 2014)

I never used to have it but over the past two years it has effected me greatly. Just today i was chopping peppers (i dont normally use peppers you see) and even this got me. I became itchy and had trouble breathing. The only thing that annoys me, everytime I have looked on google at 'trypophobia cures' many images pop up, even in the website. People find it weird and do not understand. I just need to find something to cure it.


----------



## Lluvia (Jan 25, 2014)

When you find the cure.. please please.. let me know. =)


----------



## mrsg290510 (Aug 19, 2014)

Im exactly the same with the inside of peppers!! Have suffered for years with trypophobia, my friends joke about it but some of those images are hideously distressing. I would love to find a cure, im considering hypnotherpy.


----------



## deepika (Sep 26, 2014)

i thought only i have this strange fear. but really the creepy images haunt me.. please tell me is there any cure? i get sick when i see holes on a living thing like toad. giant water bug.yukkkkkk to the core


----------



## echjhech (Oct 18, 2014)

Ew! I have trypophobia, too. Just the thought of it sends shivers down my spine. Sometimes I'd see patterns on paper or holes in fabric and I'd just have to push it away from me or flip it over. It gives me the heebie-jeebies! Some of my friends show me photos and I'm just disgusted most of the time I don't know why anyone would willingly look up photos of lots and lots of… holes together for any reason other than out of bile curiosity.


----------



## adelaidia (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't think I have it because regular stuff with holes in it doesnt freak me out. Stuff having to do with holes and whatever in the human body is nasty anyways so I don't really think it makes sense to use those pictures to "test" for trypo.


----------



## echjhech (Oct 18, 2014)

Iukeuke:fall dont mind potholes of large holes spaced apart… its just small holes all together that I'm afraid of, especially on skin or plants or round surfaces. Yes! Even round surfaces with all these itty-bitty holes are gross. Don't even get me STARTED on wasp nests…


----------

